# All protein



## snake (Jul 8, 2015)

I was considering going one full day with as much chicken breast as I could stand and nothing else. Fats and carbs at damn near zero. Figured I'd give it a try on a day I was not doing any cardio. I just want to see how I feel and if I can drop a pound. I'm sure there's a version of this out there someplace with a fancy name but has anyone tried something like this? I'm only taking a day here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lyle McDonald's version is called PSMF or protein sparing modified fasting. It works but is difficult to maintain for long periods of time both physically and psychologically. One day won't make too much of a difference but if you do it for a couple weeks you can expect some serious fat loss in a short period of time and if protein intake is maintained at proper levels and your training is adjusted correctly you will retain most of your muscle mass.


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Doc! I figured you would know a lot about this.
Let's just see if I can make it a day.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan.  I may give that shot as well.


----------



## whitelml (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds horrible !  and chicken sucks.  Good luck man !


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like constipation can become an issue


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 8, 2015)

I've ran a PSMF multiple times as have some clients but for no longer than 6 weeks max and I can testify than constipation becomes a major issue - psyllium fibre supplementation became a necessity for me. 

In terms of diet, nothing beats it for fat loss provided you adjust the training to a lower volume approach but even then, long term, muscle loss will occur IME.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 8, 2015)

Doesnt sound good to me at all Snake just to try and lose a pound. One day wont do much anyway. And how youll feel will probably be like shit. You need to have some carbs. There are better ways to lose a pound my friend.


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Doesnt sound good to me at all Snake just to try and lose a pound. One day wont do much anyway. And how youll feel will probably be like shit. You need to have some carbs. There are better ways to lose a pound my friend.



It's just a trial. I bet my body rebounds with a want for carbs and it was all for nothing. How anyone could do this for a month is beyond me.


----------



## bugman (Jul 8, 2015)

Snake, treat yourself to some wild rabbit..  ultra low fat great in protein.


----------



## Magical (Jul 8, 2015)

Im on day 3 of no carbs, I feel like a lazy POS right now


----------



## mickems (Jul 8, 2015)

When I was fat, I lost my weight using the Vince Gironda steak and eggs diet. the newer version is called anabolic diet I think. I ate only high protein and high fats. 6eggs, 1.25 lb steak and lots of butter. sometimes used chix. absolutely, no carbs until sunday. then I ate pretty much anything. would wake up Monday feeling fat and bloated but, come Tuesday, lean again. I lost just about 60lbs. of course I was working out too so that helped.


----------



## Magical (Jul 8, 2015)

mickems said:


> When I was fat, I lost my weight using the Vince Gironda steak and eggs diet. the newer version is called anabolic diet I think. I ate only high protein and high fats. 6eggs, 1.25 lb steak and lots of butter. sometimes used chix. absolutely, no carbs until sunday. then I ate pretty much anything. would wake up Monday feeling fat and bloated but, come Tuesday, lean again. I lost just about 60lbs. of course I was working out too so that helped.



Im actually reading the book for the anabolic diet right now. Thinking about starting it after I lean out


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Lyle McDonald's version is called PSMF or protein sparing modified fasting. It works but is difficult to maintain for long periods of time both physically and psychologically. One day won't make too much of a difference but if you do it for a couple weeks you can expect some serious fat loss in a short period of time and if protein intake is maintained at proper levels and your training is adjusted correctly you will retain most of your muscle mass.



Where the fukk do you store all of this info ? Your like a walking search engine dude seriously! I would have a headache 24/7 trying to learn all of the shit you spit out on here , you are definitely an asset to this board brother.


----------



## mickems (Jul 9, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Where the fukk do you store all of this info ? Your like a walking search engine dude seriously! I would have a headache 24/7 trying to learn all of the shit you spit out on here , you are definitely an asset to this board brother.



x2^^^^^^^ my thoughts exactly.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 9, 2015)

Protein shakes could work with your chicken as well so you aren't pounding meat all day. There are plenty that have very little if no fat and very small if no carbs. Just a thought.


----------



## nightster (Jul 9, 2015)

How does this differ from the Atkins diet?


----------



## Magical (Jul 9, 2015)

nightster said:


> How does this differ from the Atkins diet?



The anabolic diet is another form of carb cycling. Atkins is low carb high fat forever


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 9, 2015)

id still try to take in 50g carbs, 25g fats.  

your going to be upside down doing this.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Where the fukk do you store all of this info ? Your like a walking search engine dude seriously! I would have a headache 24/7 trying to learn all of the shit you spit out on here , you are definitely an asset to this board brother.



My PP has a 2GB hard drive so I had to borrow extra storage space from Ecks'


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Protein shakes could work with your chicken as well so you aren't pounding meat all day. There are plenty that have very little if no fat and very small if no carbs. Just a thought.



Protein shakes are not recommended for this kind of diet. It's not that they won't serve the purpose of getting you protein but the importance of satiety with whole foods on a diet like this cannot be stressed enough.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 9, 2015)

The anabolic diet was pretty revolutionary for its time but now we know that the ridiculously high fat intake is overkill - cant blame Di Pasquale of course since the data wasn't around then IIRC.

Credit for PSMF style dieting should really go to Dan Duchaine since he was the one who brought the idea it into mainstream bodybuilding, Lyle simply modified the concept to make it more efficient.


----------



## mickems (Jul 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Protein shakes could work with your chicken as well so you aren't pounding meat all day. There are plenty that have very little if no fat and very small if no carbs. Just a thought.



ha, ha, ha, you said "pounding meat all day".


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 9, 2015)

I did this long term (years) to drop from +25% bodyfat to 7%. Took so long because after 8-10months my metabolism basically crashed and my fat loss stalled - I was about 13%. Had to up carbs & cals for ~1month and hit it again to drop into single digits. Long journey - no good. Short cuts it's very affective and aggressive.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 10, 2015)

Intermittent fasting works for me, I'll go car less on that day as well and break the fast with just steak veggies, feels great I drop the bloat and prime my body to be anabolic as hell for my next day carb up/workout. I stay around 8-10% doing this


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 11, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Protein shakes are not recommended for this kind of diet. It's not that they won't serve the purpose of getting you protein but the importance of satiety with whole foods on a diet like this cannot be stressed enough.



I would agree with that, it may just get uber boring.


----------



## Magical (Jul 11, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I would agree with that, it may just get uber boring.



Definitely, food loses all satisfaction. Eating for fuel


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2015)

So how did your all protein day go? I don't think I could do it.


----------

